# Install OEM Splashguards on 2019 Sentra SR



## ccquarles (7 mo ago)

Hello all, I just bought a 2019 Sentra SR. I want to order and install factory splashguards. However, Nissan's accessories website lists the front splashguard as the same part number for all trims. I'm certain that it won't work because of the lower molding on the SR and that it should require a different profile to work. I would love to hear from anybody with a 7th gen Sentra SR that has done this mod. Thanks.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You must have something aftermarket on it already. EPC only lists one front fender and one rocker panel for all trims, and those are the only things that affect fitting front mudflaps.


----------



## ccquarles (7 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> You must have something aftermarket on it already. EPC only lists one front fender and one rocker panel for all trims, and those are the only things that affect fitting front mudflaps.


The trim attached along the rocker panels under the doors from wheel well to wheel well. My car is similar to the one in the picture at the top of the screen. It is OEM SR trim. It is a separate part from the rocker panels and fenders.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you mean these, they're a port- or dealer-installed accessory and not factory equipment. Unless they're improperly installed, they shouldn't go forward far enough to interfere with flaps:


----------



## ccquarles (7 mo ago)

These lower side moldings are stock on the SR. The door moldings were an add-on accessory according to the original window sticker that I viewed through Carfax. My question is about adding front OEM splash guards to this car. There is not an alternate part number specified for SRs. The rear wheel well is the same as the other trims, but not the front.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I see what you're talking about. They're calling it a "Mudguard Sill" and it's occupying the same holes as the flaps. From the description I'd say they expect it to replace the flaps, not work with them. So my guess is you're SOL unless you want to modify the OE flaps or sill or both, or go aftermarket.


----------

